# Power Rip Software Noob



## BlueBox Creation (Nov 8, 2009)

I am a total newbie that just purchased a Flexi-jet. Not a great start to our relationship had mechanical issues right off the bat but now the machine is good to go and the software is not. 

I Installed the PowerRIP and activated it, I print from photoshop, it processes in the program but nothing happen on the printer?!? It shows as ready in the send to printer tab but nothing on the Flexi jet. Both the printer and the base say ready. 

I have searched everywhere and can't find direction. I have requested to become members of dtginks.com forum and the belquetteusers forum but haven't been accepted yet to see if there is any help there. 

I am sure it is something stupid I am doing but without a manual i am lost.

Thanks for helping the new guy

Kevin


----------



## DAGuide (Oct 2, 2006)

Kevin,

Your software program works exactly the same way as MultiRIP GP (MultiRIP GP Direct-to-Garment Printing Software for dtg Printers - Epson Digital Printers). You can review all the FAQs that are listed below on that page. You can also use some of the documentation from MultiRIP Hybrid I have listed below:

Why does my graphic run through the RIP, but does not print from my printer? AKA – What should the printer ports be set to?
PDF Answer | Video 

My ports on the Epson and PowerRIP Output Queue are set to the same, but the job does not go to the printer, why?
PDF Answer

The final thing that comes to mind is making sure that you are using a 32-bit computer. If you are using a 64-bit computer, it needs to allow for 32-bit drivers. If you have a second computer that uses the 32-bit operating system, try installing the software on that computer.

Hope this helps while you are waiting to get access into those forums.

Mark

Mark


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Also, the manual for the PowerRIP software installs onto your computer. It is under the Documents folder in your PowerRIP directory on your hard drive. Did the printer not come with training, I thought that Belquette provided training with all of their machines.


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

Chances are is that your queues are not aligned correctly, your queues must be the same as the Epson 4800 printer. Also when your printer is in the home position it must be in *"Pause"* mode or it could start to print in that home area.
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Don-SWF East said:


> Also, the manual for the PowerRIP software installs onto your computer. It is under the Documents folder in your PowerRIP directory on your hard drive. Did the printer not come with training, I thought that Belquette provided training with all of their machines.


We do offer training with our machines, but I don't think he bought this machine from us. 

Kevin,
I will make sure that you are registered today. Check your PMs for Flexi-Jet Support contact info.


----------



## BlueBox Creation (Nov 8, 2009)

WOW! I can't believe how quickly you all got back to me! Mark got me going, the epson was on usb 1 and the powerRIP was on usb 2. 

I knew it was something simple. THANK YOU!

I purchased used so there was no training. I was handed running shoes as I learn to crawl. I will get it. 

I will look for the manual on the Hard drive.

Thanks for the warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## YoDan (May 4, 2007)

You have been added to the DTGInks.com Forum also 
*His printer was purchsed used BUT he still gets "FREE" support!*
Dan
*"HAPPY PRINTING"*


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> We do offer training with our machines, but I don't think he bought this machine from us.


Thanks Kevin.

I assume you are down here in sunny St Petersburg now. Perhaps wings and a beer sometime? [your treat, of course! )


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

YoDan said:


> *His printer was purchsed used BUT he still gets "FREE" support!*


Of course. BelQuette has always offered free (not quoted) support to users.

Don,
I am in St.Pete's. I wouldn't expect you to pay....even your half.

Kk-


----------



## BlueBox Creation (Nov 8, 2009)

Dan, I love Free! Its my favorite price!

Don, I am acctually in Hilton Head SC, so I'll tell you what when I am in St. Petersburg wings and beer is on me, and if you find yourself in Hilton Head Golfing is on you! If you have ever been here you know I am making out like a bandit on this one. 

Thanks again guys!


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

> I am in St.Pete's. I wouldn't expect you to pay....even your half.


First lesson, St Pete (St Pete's makes you sound like a Yankee). Alright - wings are on me - you can even bring Dan if you want 
Take Care


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

I AM a Yank...and proud....but thanks for the regional lesson! Dan doesn't want to hang out with us (well, you anyway), so you get wings, I'll get brew.


----------

